# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Cascarilla No expandida

## Niko2002

Holas amigos del metal!
Estoy buscando una moneda "rebajada" con cascarilla No expandida. Algo así como la "Moon Coin" pero con la moneda rebajada con su cara y su cruz..
Esta moneda aparece en el Bobo y ha sido substituída (creo yo) por la cascarilla expandida, pero me hace falta esta para una rutina que estoy preparando..
Alguien sabe cómo puedo hacerme con esta moneda??
Un saludo!!

----------


## NahuelMazz

Hola Niko2002. Algo parecido lo podes encontrar en la TUC (tiene las características que nombras, más otras, que pueden serte útil o no dependiendo lo que busques). 

Tal vez deberías echarle un vistazo! 

saludos

----------


## MagNity

para aclarar dudas, imagino que TUC es la Tango Ultimate Coin, ¿verdad?

----------


## magoTom

Así es MagNity


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------

